# Tell me about your day, honeys.



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Whatcha y'all been up to? Any plans? Any disappointments? Any celebrations? Do tell.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Whatcha y'all been up to? Any plans? Any disappointments? Any celebrations? Do tell.


Writing a book, are ye?


----------



## mdk (Nov 10, 2019)

I had a nice day watching telly and relaxing after attending a wedding yesterday. Hope you’re having a great day!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatcha y'all been up to? Any plans? Any disappointments? Any celebrations? Do tell.
> ...


Nah..just wondering about folks that don't visit the coffee shop, that I miss, and wonder how they are doing. And I see mdk arrived..one of them, along with your fine self, to chat with/catch up with.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2019)

Well. I'd paid the garage around 600 dollars to replace all of the hoses on my Corvette. I noticed they didn't clamp em all on real tight. So, I tightened em. This was like a couple of weeks ago.

I must have missed one because I went for a cruise today and one of em, apparently the one I missed, the upper radiator hose popped off.

Coolant completely sprayed all over my freshly cleaned and polished motor. All of the black was freshly reblacked, too. I cleaned it after they replaced all of the hoses. Luckily it popped off right as I pulled in. But obviously the motor is a mess now, coolant all over the place. I was peed off, lemme tell ya. lol. Still am.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

mdk said:


> I had a nice day watching telly and relaxing after attending a wedding yesterday. Hope you’re having a great day!


I've been going bonkers on Amazon Prime movies and netflix. What else is there to do for an old fogey?
Who got married?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Well. I'd paid the garage around 600 dollars to replace all of the hoses on my Corvette. I noticed they didn't clamp em all on real tight. So, I tightened em. This was like a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I must have missed one because I went for a cruise today and one of em, apparently the one I missed, the upper radiator hose popped off.
> 
> Coolant completely sprayed all over my freshly cleaned and polished motor. All of the black was freshly reblacked, too. Luckily it popped off right as I pulled in. But obviously the motor is a mess now, coolant all over the place. I was peed off, lemme tell ya. lol. Still am.


Vette? Cool! What color is it? Year? I test drove one once. I got in it ok, but getting out was a bitch, lol.


----------



## mdk (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I had a nice day watching telly and relaxing after attending a wedding yesterday. Hope you’re having a great day!
> ...



My 2nd cousin. The ceremony was held outside making it the coldest wedding I’ve ever attended. It was a great time and it was nicr catching up with friends and family. Also, dancing. Lots of dancing. lol


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Vette? Cool! What color is it? Year? I test drove one once. I got in it ok, but getting out was a bitch, lol.




It's a laguna blue 1990 C4. It's nothing to write home about considering how far they've come, but I like it. It's well maintained. Late 80s/early 90s were my hell raising days and that was the style that I grew up on, so. That's why I bought it. I'm probably gonna get a C6 in a couple years, though. I'll keep the C4, too.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Sounds fun. I miss stuff like that. Hell, I miss alot of regular living stuff. Might even have a xmas tree this year..but very small. Table top. Prezzies for the stray cats I feed. Canned tuna.


----------



## petro (Nov 10, 2019)

For me it was home chores, organized second garage and finished winterizing boat. Trolled a few threads and socks.

The usual.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)

My day was quiet and relaxing, nothing to write home about.  Except for maybe this sunset. (the picture really doesn't do it any justice.)


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2019)

buttercup said:


> My day was quiet and relaxing, nothing to write home about.  Except for maybe this sunset. (the picture really doesn't do it any justice.)




You shoulda posted the phone video. Still a very surreal photo, though.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I used to see those sunsets over the ocean. Maybe someday I can again! Very pretty!


----------



## buttercup (Nov 10, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > My day was quiet and relaxing, nothing to write home about.  Except for maybe this sunset. (the picture really doesn't do it any justice.)
> ...



Heh, I would've had to upload it to Youtube or something.   But yeah, the sparkles on the water were surreal, jumping all over the place... you can't tell from this pic.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

It was an early start for me this morning once again, I leave the house at exactly 06:30
At the moment I’m on a local job, it’s 25 miles away but the road it a winding A then a B road, it takes me 45 mins at a steady 45miles an hour. There are road works on the route and I just have to wait patiently and refuse to rush to make up time, anyhow I usually get to work 15 minutes early, enough time to make a fresh coffee in the site canteen.
From a very cold start to the morning it’s turned warmer, very sunny, not a cloud in the sky.
It’s lunch time and I’m having a large coffee with my ham and pickle seeded bread sandwich.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Well. I'd paid the garage around 600 dollars to replace all of the hoses on my Corvette. I noticed they didn't clamp em all on real tight. So, I tightened em. This was like a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I must have missed one because I went for a cruise today and one of em, apparently the one I missed, the upper radiator hose popped off.
> 
> Coolant completely sprayed all over my freshly cleaned and polished motor. All of the black was freshly reblacked, too. I cleaned it after they replaced all of the hoses. Luckily it popped off right as I pulled in. But obviously the motor is a mess now, coolant all over the place. I was peed off, lemme tell ya. lol. Still am.


I remember the good ole days when you could actually replace hoses and belts yourself


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I remember the good ole days when you could actually replace hoses and belts yourself



Normally I would have done it myself. My health has been horrible lately, though. My thyroid has been screwing my whole body up to the point that I couldn't even stand for longer than a few minutes. Just now getting back to some kind of normalcy with the medication starting to regulate it.

I know I'm not gonna take it back to that garage again, though. The second they see a Corvette emblem on the hood, the price goes up by half. I'm tired of that shit. They put a new rack and pinion on it (rebuilt) and a power steering pump and that was almost two thousand bucks. And someone stole my brand new battery out of it while it was there. On top of that it took em three weeks to do it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 3, 2019)

Just bought this. 
American made Fender Jazz bass.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2019)

I bought a laptop windows 10. What a pain in the ass to set it all up. Password this, password that. Geez. But...it's done. However, I won't start using it til Jan 1st. I like my windows 7!

And...tomorrow is prep day for the roto rootering of my body at the hospital. Endoscopy and colonoscopy both. With anesthesia since twilight does not work on me. The procedure is not a big deal. The prep SUCKS.

Lime jello all day. Tea, weak coffee with no cream. Soda, if I drank it which I don't. And that's about it all day. But I'm gonna cheat and have a poached egg when my stomach starts cramping from lack of food! At least up until it's time to drink that nasty stuff.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 3, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Just bought this.
> American made Fender Jazz bass.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you're a bass player, huh. It's nice. I think I'm gonna thin out some of my strats and teles. Maybe a couple of acoustics, too. It's an expensive habit.

I've been trying to get my 12 string acoustic tuned right but every time I get it close I break a string. I've never had one give me as many problems as this one does.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 3, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought this.
> ...



Sounds like your 12 string need a neck adjustment. 

I’m up to 10 basses now. I think that should be enough for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 3, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> Sounds like your 12 string need a neck adjustment.



Yeah, I think so. The wider, beefier neck gives me the heebie jeebies, though. For some reason I keep feeling like I'm gonna break something else beyond strings.



Billyboom said:


> up to 10 basses now. I think that should be enough for a while.



Exactly! You'll probably have 11 by this time next year. lol.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I bought a laptop windows 10. What a pain in the ass to set it all up. Password this, password that. Geez. But...it's done. However, I won't start using it til Jan 1st. I like my windows 7!
> 
> And...tomorrow is prep day for the roto rootering of my body at the hospital. Endoscopy and colonoscopy both. With anesthesia since twilight does not work on me. The procedure is not a big deal. The prep SUCKS.
> 
> Lime jello all day. Tea, weak coffee with no cream. Soda, if I drank it which I don't. And that's about it all day. But I'm gonna cheat and have a poached egg when my stomach starts cramping from lack of food! At least up until it's time to drink that nasty stuff.



Good luck with it, Gracie.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 3, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like your 12 string need a neck adjustment.
> ...



Well...I don’t have an upright electric...yet. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fncceo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Whatcha y'all been up to? Any plans? Any disappointments? Any celebrations? Do tell.



I'm not married for a reason.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

I realised straight after my divorce I needed to find my equal, she appeared. At first I didn’t take any notice of her, I regarded her as just a friend. She chased me. Firstly I knew what she was about, she was trying to catch me, mentally, physically she was perfect.
The moral of the story “don’t fight it, it will happen”


----------



## Gracie (Dec 3, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Whatcha y'all been up to? Any plans? Any disappointments? Any celebrations? Do tell.
> ...


So....yer mom never asked how your day was going? It ain't just married folks, ya know. And sometimes its nice to just ask how y'all are doing. Avoid the thread if you feel threatened or insecure with the question.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 3, 2019)

Normal day ....get up 3:30 am.........get ready for work.......drink coffee and leave by 4;30......fight the traffic in the parking lot.........finally get into work........and run conduit in the coker of a refinery.....Coveralls covered in Coke dust by the end of day......takes 20 minutes to get out of the parking lot.........finally home at 5:40.....shower .......eat .......kinda relax and do it all again for 6 days a week til xmas


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## fncceo (Dec 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My parents and I respected each other's boundaries.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 4, 2019)

Boundaries. Um. Ok.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

It was 22.2 degrees Fahrenheit this morning, I cannot believe the speed the idiots were driving on the road. I go to work at 07:22 freezing fog everywhere, no sooner had my side mirrors unfroze they froze back up again. I hate this journey!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 4, 2019)

The Wife has booked the Joshua v Ruiz  fight on pay per view


----------

